# Terminator Bill Dance's Triple Buzz Buzzbait



## duckman13 (Feb 11, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get one these anymore? Lost my last one and no one has any more.


----------



## stevemrj (Jun 7, 2009)

You can get these lures by e-mailing [email protected] and telling him how many you want ! What was the retail cost of them last time you bought one? Offer him a little bit less than that and he'll probably go for it. I think he has quite a few of them so stock up because they don't make them any more


----------

